
How to Brainstorm Like a Googler - ALee
http://www.fastcompany.com/3061059/your-most-productive-self/how-to-brainstorm-like-a-googler
======
kumarski
Google's historical track record at building products that succeed is dismally
low.

I can count their successful products on 2 hands. I'm not sure brainstorming
like a googler would yield positive results.

